# Intranasal peptides, cjc1295/ipamarelin



## scuncknuts (Aug 15, 2022)

I used some intranasal pt141 recently with good results and I am thinking of trying intranasal, cjc/ipamarelin 5mg each and 30ml total. I dont know how much is going out of the intranasal spray, Have you guys ever tried intranasal peptides, I would need to keep this refrigerated? I am at a point in my life I can no longer pin everyday and I want something more convenient.


----------

